# Soudal Aquafix Sealant



## Mingus (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello,

Is this stuff safe to use indoors? It was used in my house over a week ago and still stinks. My wife has respiratory problems. I found the safety pdf and it's not reassuring. Any advice, or do you guys think this is fine if in a room?

Thanks,

Mingus.


----------



## Mingus (Mar 3, 2009)

bump

I hope bumpings allowed.


----------

